# February membership free prize draw



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We're pleased to announce a membership offer for February 

If you are a club member on the 28th February, you'll automatically be entered into a free prize draw for a *£30 gift voucher* for our friends at *Debonair Detailing!*

Check out their goodies at http://www.debonairdetailing.co.uk

That way, you can treat your TT to some products to clean off all the winter muck and grime!!

No additional purchase is necessary - simply be a current TTOC club member by midnight on the 28th February

*If you're not a current member, simply buy or renew your membership here: *

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

With just 5 days left in February, we've got another *FORTY THREE* new and renewed members who are eligible to be included in this months free prize draw, along with all our other current members

*Are you eligible to be in the draw?*


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Could you give me a contact with the TTOC, to talk about a sponsorship deal with the Rally For Heroes please.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Drop an email to [email protected] and we can take it from there


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Not a TTOC member yet? You have just under *THREE* hours to be included in the free prize draw!!


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

February free prize draw has been drawn 

Prize was a £30 gift voucher for our friends at Debonair Detailing

Winner has been notified, and will post up their name once we hear back from them


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The lucky winner is Jeff Penver


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's me BTW. 8) I doubt many people know my name.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> That's me BTW. 8) I doubt many people know my name.


Hi Jeff, just asked the question on the TTOC, who is Jeff & got the answer from Phope. 
Congratulations. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'd better clean my car now...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Well done, Congratulations


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done mate

Cleaning time for you

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I should mention that after missing emails in both directions I received my prize today. 8) I just couldn't choose what to have so asked for them to send a kit for interior cleaning leather and vinyl. The box has an array of shampoo and conditioners so I'll be busy wiping my insides soon. Just perfect as it's raining too much to clean the outside this week.

Thank you again for picking my name out and thanks to Debonair for the box of bottles.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't take that long then :? 

I'm still waiting for my prize  (Ticket purchase to evenTT14)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just spotted why you said this.  Watch out in case they email you from a different address to one you've let through your spam filter else you could be waiting a couple of months before they poke you.


----------

